# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Καταγραφή video από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή

## eebabs2000

Ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα το οποίο να καταγράφει σε αρχεία video (avi ή mpeg) ότι δείχνει η οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Έχω μια TV tuner και θέλω να καταγράψω μία εκπομπή. Πως θα γίνει αυτό; Μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται κάτι; Thanks!

----------


## thanos

θυμαμαι πως ενας φιλος μου ειχε μια καρτα που ειχε τη δυνατοτητα εγγραφης...οπως το βιντεο.

----------


## aeonios

Ισως αυτά βοηθήσουν για να "πιάσεις" το περιεχόμενο της οθόνης σου πχ για εκπαιδευτικούς λογους

http://www.capture-screen.com/

http://www.download.com/Easy-Screen-...-10288386.html


Αν απλά θες να γράφεις το περιεχόμενο προγραμμάτων από την tv card σε avi/mpg κτλ δες αυτά

http://www.pctuner.ru/page-id-124.html

http://www.pctuner.ru/page-al-christv.html

Τυπικά κάθε κάρτα tv tuner θα πρέπει δίνει ένα video/audio grab utility.... Αν κολήσεις εδώ είμαστε!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα τα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω τελικά τι δουλεύει απ' αυτά. Το κακό είναι ότι έχω και win98 και είναι κάπως ... τα πράγματα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα δύο πρώτα προγράμματα δηλαδή αυτό και αυτό δουλεύουν τέλεια μόνο που εγώ κατέβασα το Easy Screen Capture Video 2 που μπορείς να καταγράφεις και ήχο ταυτόχρονα.... Τα άλλα δύο δε μου δούλεψαν γιατί ήδη έχω εγκατεστημένους τους drivers της TV tuner. Όμως το κακό είναι ότι με αφήνει μόνο 10 αρχεία video να δημιουργήσω μετά πρέπει να εισάγω κάποιο όνομα και κωδικό αυτά που θα τα βρώ;

----------


## gsmaster

> ...Όμως το κακό είναι ότι με αφήνει μόνο 10 αρχεία video να δημιουργήσω μετά πρέπει να εισάγω κάποιο όνομα και κωδικό αυτά που θα τα βρώ;



Προφανώς είναι κάποια δοκιμαστική έκδοση. Για να πάρεις κωδικο ρίξε μια ματιά στο site της εταιρίας του προγράμματος. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα χαρούν να σου δώσουν κάποιο κωδικό. Με το ανάλογο αντίτιμο φυσικά. Αν εννοείς πώς θα βρείς κωδικό "πλαγίως" είναι μια συζήτηση που δεν συμβαδίζει με τους κανόνες τους hlektronika.

----------


## aeonios

> .... Τα άλλα δύο δε μου δούλεψαν γιατί ήδη έχω εγκατεστημένους τους drivers της TV tuner. Όμως το κακό είναι ότι με αφήνει μόνο 10 αρχεία video να δημιουργήσω μετά πρέπει να εισάγω κάποιο όνομα και κωδικό αυτά που θα τα βρώ;



Φίλε μου δοκίμασε να βάλεις τους Universal (τσάμπα) wdm drivers που παίζουν για όλες(!?) τις κάρτες tv tuner και είναι τσάμπα! Ισως είναι καλύτερα έτσι! Ποια κάρτα έχεις?

http://btwincap.sourceforge.net/

----------


## eebabs2000

Λοιπόν φίλε μου η κάρτα που έχω είναι η pixelview play TV. Ο ένας από τους drivers που μου έστειλες ψηλοδούλευε αλλά έδειχνε σχεδόν αρνητικά τα χρώματα (ως προς το πράσινο) κόλαγε συνέχεια και έβγαζε σφάλματα. Όσο αφορά τους κωδικούς (registration code) κάπου διάβασα στο πρόγραμμα ότι δίνονται δωρεάν στο internet αλλιώς δε θα το συζητούσα καν στο forum!

----------

